# Pierfischen in der Tampabay 3



## Gunnar (5. Mai 2007)

Nachdem ich 2 Tage am Pier von Pass a Grill gefischt hatte, beschloss ich mir den Longpier von Reddington Beach mal anzuschauen. Dieser Pier war 4 miles von unserem Hotel entfernt. Es handelt sich um einen langen Holzpier mit großem Parkplatz. Am Anfang des Piers ist der übliche Tackle und Baitshop. Bevor man auf den Pier kommt, muß man hier löhnen.
10 Dollar pro Person für angeln und parken(Fishinglizenz ist enthalten). Nur mal gucken kostet 2 Dollar, inklusive 1 Dollar parken. Die habe ich dann auch mal investiert. Auf dem Pier gibt es Bänke und überdachte Unterstände. Gefangen wurde auch, da ein Schwarm spanische Makrelen durchzog. Im Tackleshop hingen diverse Fotos von sonstigen Fängen. Seatrouts, Snooks, Grouper, Kingmakrelen, Sheephead pp. gehören zu dem was dort gefangen werden kann.Tarponfänge wurden auch abgelichtet, war aber jetzt noch zu früh für Tarpons.
Der Pier war insgesamt gut besucht. 10 Dollar waren mir aber zu viel. Also am nächsten morgen mit dem Auto 10 miles zu den Angelpiers an der Sunshine Skyway Bridge. Die Piers sind die Rampen der alten Brücke, die in den 70zigern von einem Frachter gerammt wurde. Der Nordpier geht 0,75 miles und der Südpier 1,5 miles raus in die Tampabay.Kosten 3 Dollar für parken+ 2 Dollar pro Person fürs angeln, die Kosten schließen das Angeln und Parken auf beiden Piers für 24 Stunden ein.
Dazu kommt noch eine einmalige Toll für die Bridge von 1 Dollar.
Beide Piers haben Tackle und Baitshops und Toiletten. Man fährt mit seinem Auto an die die Stelle wo man angeln möchte, parkt es dort am Fahrbahnrand und kann dann dort angeln. Echt komfortabel und kein großes Geschleppe. Gefangen wurde dort alles.Köderfischbeschaffung mit dem Heringsvorfach kein Problem. Einfach an der Pier runterlassen und 1 Minute warten. es schwammen genug Köderfisch rund um die Piers.
Geangelt habe ich auf dem Nordpier, da es dichter von unserem Hotel war. Ich hatte einen kleinen Grouper von 15 inches und 2 Catfische. Große spanische Makrelen wurden auch gefangen.
es gibt zu den Piers eine eigene Internetseite.
http://www.skywaypiers.com/discus/
Im Anhang habe ich Bilder vom Reddington Pier und dem Skyway Pier angehängt.

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pierfischen in der Tampabay 3*

weiter so


----------



## guifri (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pierfischen in der Tampabay 3*

mmhhh...doch etwas zäh die berichterstattung |kopfkrat |schlafen 


hopp hopp hopp|director: 

:q


----------



## Gunnar (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pierfischen in der Tampabay 3*

Voll im Stress:q . Seit 2 Tagen wieder arbeiten, eine Feier jagt die nächste(Frau Geburtstag, Schwiegermutter Geburtstag, Nichte Konfirmation, Freunde heiraten diese Woche, heute poltern und Freitag feiern)
uups und meine Einkommenssteuererklärung wartet auch noch#q 
Aber ich versuch diese Woche noch den Rest zu schreiben.

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pierfischen in der Tampabay 3*

hauptsache ich bekomme bis september noch ein paar tipps, fahrtzeit zur sunshine sky pier laut routenplaner von sarasota ne gute stunde


----------



## j4ni (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pierfischen in der Tampabay 3*

oh yei Tampa! und dann auch noch St. Pete, wow! Nen Freund von mir wohnt direkt in St. Pete...seufz, war lange nicht mehr da


----------



## mightyeagle69 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pierfischen in der Tampabay 3*

Geil...... endlich ma ein Bericht aus meiner alten Heimat #6.
Ich habe in Brandon Fl. für 8 Jahre gelebt (außerhalb von Tampa) & bin fast jedes Weekend uff der Pier 66 in Clearwater gewesen oder aber auch auf Treasure Island von wo Party Boats (wie hier Kutter) raus fahren zum reef fishing........ohhhhhhhhhhhh war das Herrlich & absolut kein vergleich mit Deutschen standart.
Was die Skyway Bridge angeht dort habe ich auch oft nachts geangelt vor allem auf große Drum Fish & Red Fish die man dort auf ganze Krebse gefangen hat SUPA Kämpfer die einem so einiges ab verlangen :q:q:q.
Übrigens falls einer von euch mal dort in der Gegend sein sollte solltet Ihr auf jeden fall auch mal Süßwasser fischen auf Large Mouth Bass (Schwarzbarsch).Die Tampa Bay Area hat eine menge kleine Lakes & auch Brackwasser flüsse wo Ihr diesem KLASSE Fisch nachstellen könnt.Wenn Ihr denkt das eine Forelle mächtig Zirkus auf der Wasser oberfläsche macht dann wartet mal bis Ihr einen schönen Bass druff hattet............dannach wollt Ihr Garantiert nicht mehr nach good old Germany zurück!!!SUCHT FAKTOR 

Cheers MightyEagle


----------



## guifri (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pierfischen in der Tampabay 3*



mightyeagle69 schrieb:


> Geil...... endlich ma ein Bericht aus meiner alten Heimat #6.
> Ich habe in Brandon Fl. für 8 Jahre gelebt (außerhalb von Tampa) & bin fast jedes Weekend uff der Pier 66 in Clearwater ............dannach wollt Ihr Garantiert nicht mehr nach good old Germany zurück!!!SUCHT FAKTOR
> 
> Cheers MightyEagle





wat machst du denn dann wieder hier????|kopfkrat


----------

